
India Forces A Billion People to Register for Security Database - lotusleaf1987
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/india_forces_a_billion_people_to_register_for_secu.php
======
desigooner
that's a pretty link-baity article .. At this point of time, it's a voluntary
opt-in and the primary ID number is still the PAN # ... This might change
however during the course of the implementation however ..

I'm more concerned about the privacy concerns. Wikipedia has a good entry on
this issue:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unique_Identification_Authority...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unique_Identification_Authority_of_India)

